# Earthquake



## Barnpreacher (Apr 18, 2008)

For those of you who live in California and other parts of the world that have frequent earthquakes then this will be boring to you. But it was rather interesting being awakened this morning at 5:30 a.m. to an earthquake in Louisville, KY. We stayed an extra night to do some sight seeing since we were already here for the T4G conference, and we wind up feeling the effects of a 5.4 size earthquake.

Somebody get that antichrist out of the U.S. before the whole nation goes under.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 18, 2008)

It was centered in southern Illinois, right? Not an area I associate with earthquake activity, that's for sure.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 18, 2008)

Gryphonette;



> It was centered in southern Illinois, right? Not an area I associate with earthquake activity, that's for sure.



yes it was, right along the fault line...but they have predicted one would happen
in this area..

Famous Earthquake Faults in the United States


----------



## Poimen (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible. Jill was 550,000,000 when she wrote the article that Bobbi cited. Yet by that time she had only made it to elementary school.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 18, 2008)

My oldest son Daniel woke up and it startled him. He thought the washing machine was out of balance and clanking. He rolled over and went back to sleep. I had stuff on a shelf in the garage above the work bench that fell down and onto the work bench and my bookshelf in the house was a little messy but that was all that happened here as far as I can tell. 

I slept through it. The neighbor dogs woke me up with their barking but I thought nothing of it. My dog was asleep next to me on my bed and she didn't seem to be bothered by it. It was felt strongly over on the North and South East side of Indiana.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Apr 18, 2008)

I didn't quite wake up but I dreamed I was in an earthquake. So it alsmost woke me up. It did wake up my mother-in-law who's room is in the basement (walk out). Lots of people at my work said they woke up during the quake. 

I'm definately more used to tornados.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 18, 2008)

We're about 60 miles from the epicenter, it woke the whole house up. The noise of glasses breaking, books falling off of bookshelves, pictures falling from walls &c was more startling than that shaking. Kind of spooky actually to be awakened from a deep sleep like that.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 18, 2008)

You call *that* an earthquake?


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 18, 2008)

*Mercy Maud, Thomas! Glass breaking? Pictures falling?*



Thomas2007 said:


> We're about 60 miles from the epicenter, it woke the whole house up. The noise of glasses breaking, books falling off of bookshelves, pictures falling from walls &c was more startling than that shaking. King of spooky actually to be awakened from a deep sleep like that.


You were right in the middle of the action, weren't you?

What broke? How long did it take to clean up?


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 18, 2008)

*For those in the Midwest, it'll do till the Real Deal comes along.*



DMcFadden said:


> You call *that* an earthquake?


Don't know how people manage, living in earthquake-prone areas. The thought of the ground suddenly moving and shaking without warning gives me the jim-jams.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 18, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > You call *that* an earthquake?
> ...



Actually, it is funny what we get used to as normal. With four married kids in the midwest, I live in dread of tornados when we are back there. How do you all deal with THAT? Earthquakes, on the other hand, are no big deal. Cost of doing business in California.

Scientists are reporting that the BIG one will hit within the next 30 years in California. I pray that by then we will be retired to the midwest so that I can hide boldly in my basement whenever it gets to stormy.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 18, 2008)

*There were strong storms last night, complete with a tornado to the west.*



DMcFadden said:


> Actually, it is funny what we get used to as normal. With four married kids in the midwest, I live in dread of tornados when we are back there. How do you all deal with THAT? Earthquakes, on the other hand, are no big deal. Cost of doing business in California.
> 
> Scientists are reporting that the BIG one will hit within the next 30 years in California. I pray that by then we will be retired to the midwest so that I can hide boldly in my basement whenever it gets to stormy.


Don and I were watching the news (regular programming had been pre-empted so the weatherpeople could keep us current as to what's going on) and there was a funnel cloud out around Weatherford, heading due east toward us.

I hurried to get dinner ready, since our power has a regrettable tendency to go out when it storms.

During dinner the sirens were sounding, and we told Dmitry and his sweet babboo, Carolyn, who was over for the evening, that if we have to take cover, Dmitry's in charge of getting Max the MegaDog and we all head for our bathroom.

Eventually the storm hit, with heavy rain, hail, high winds and that tiresome siren, and sure enough, there went the electricity.

Dmitry and Carolyn met us in the hall...with Max. We never actually took cover, though. It wasn't THAT bad, and shortly it passed on, and the lights came back on.

Thing is, tornados have a hard time sneaking up on us, since they're always part of a severe thunderstorm. 

_Earthquakes_, though...! There one is, a splendid sunny day, when - without warning - _WHAMMO_! I can handle most stuff so long as I can see it coming.

My son, Alex, lives in Japan so he's become used to the small, common quakes. 

I'll be glad when he's back home in Texas. (Of course, watch him get hammered by a tornado first week he's back!)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 18, 2008)

You guys are luck its been awhile since we had our 6.8!! 

You guys get the New Madrid Fault line which can produce a series of 7+ to 8+ quakes in a row.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> Thomas2007 said:
> 
> 
> > We're about 60 miles from the epicenter, it woke the whole house up. The noise of glasses breaking, books falling off of bookshelves, pictures falling from walls &c was more startling than that shaking. Kind of spooky actually to be awakened from a deep sleep like that.
> ...



Apparently we were right in the middle of it. We lost some dishes and glasses, and just piles of books. My wife is finishing up getting the house back in order now - so its taken most the morning. All is well, though, we've had a couple of aftershocks - but you know all you can do is put both feet on the ground, if the Lord wants to shake it, it just reminds one that we are mere creatures and the earth is His.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll have to scan the photos of the damage from our last quake.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought my wife was convulsing at first. She thought that I was convulsing at first too.


----------



## Herald (Apr 18, 2008)

I remember an earthquake in the Ramapo Mountains of New Jersey in 1987. I was woken up to a loud rumble. I didn't think anything of it. I thought it was the mob moving Jimmy Hoffa again.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 18, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Incredible. Jill was 550,000,000 when she wrote the article that Bobbi cited. Yet by that time she had only made it to elementary school.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 18, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > You call *that* an earthquake?
> ...



That's what we Californians say about people from Texas - how can you live out there with all those tornadoes?


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 18, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> It was centered in southern Illinois, right? Not an area I associate with earthquake activity, that's for sure.



I grew up in Illinois, and I remember experiencing some mild rumblings when I was a child. I'd forgotten about that until I read this.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 18, 2008)

It woke up some of my fellow seminarians here at Puritan Reformed Seminary. 

Funny thing: Last night, Malcolm Watts was lecturing on the Covenant of Grace and he said , "If this does not thrill your soul, nothing short of an earthquake would!"

Then it was felt. 

Guess he is a prophet?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 18, 2008)

I felt a little shake here in St Louis, but I think it must have been an aftershock as it was daylight when I felt it.
Has much damage been reported?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 18, 2008)

I was driving on the freeway when a mild one hit LA, I didn't even notice it until I got home and was asked if I felt the quake.

I slept through another mild one so I've yet to experience an earthquake consciously but I have been present and blissfully ignorant of them as two have occurred.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 18, 2008)

We had them not infrequently in Mexico City. This morning when it hit my first thought (as I awoke) was that a tornado was making the house shake. I was in a mobile home when a tornado hit right behind it a few years ago, and the shaking was similar. When we got up I asked my wife if she had felt it, and she blamed it on her mom!


----------

